# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Another Boldenone Boldenona 50 from Venezuela.

## unixpro

Just Came back from Venezuela and got a few of these. 

Just wanted to Share.

----------


## Far from massive

> Just Came back from Venezuela and got a few of these. 
> 
> _Just wanted to Share_.


I think thats a great idea!

I PM'd you my address, don't want to be a pig...how bout 3 bottles?

----------


## unixpro

Good thing you're not being greedy  :Wink:  

ok but you pay for shipping.

----------

